# Ideas to raise money for minnie



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im starting a thread to all those who would like to contribute an idea for raising money for minnie to come to england. so wise ones I await your wise response. ill start a how much ive raised tally here so you can all know how far ive got. as the money goes up ill edit the post so you can see how far along I am.Theres also the problem of 65 for the health certifcate and the tick/worms thing 2 days before.getting there though, i only have until monday september 17th.

money Raised. 175


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

When are you going or when do you need the money ?


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Why are you going to England? Sorry maybe I missed some earlier stuff.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

sell stuff on ebay. never have done it myself so i wouldn't be able to tell you how, but i know a lot of people do it when they are trying to raise money.

part-time job.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sell any furniture, clothing, doggy things,household items anything that you will not be bringing to UK.Do odd jobs around the neighbourhood, babysit, chores etc.

Jen you just beat me........


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I know some people who fly as couriers for major airlines from the United States to Europe for almost free or deeply discounted airline tickets. They have flown from U.S. to Europe for as little as $50 one way per person (they've bragged about it). Courier companies sell cheap airfares in exchange for using your checked luggage allotment for businesses. You’ll have to locate these courier companies on the Internet.

The money you save by flying as a courier may be enough to purchase Minnie's airline ticket. Minnie would fit in a dog carrier under the seat in front of you inside the airplane passenger cabin. Unfortunately, since you're giving up your checked luggage allotment, you'll have to pack everything you own in one carry-on luggage that would fit in the overhead bins.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow Bella's Mom that's a cool idea...I'd never even heard of that before.
You're full of great ideas 

I don't really have any ideas, sorry. 
But good luck!
Maybe you could sell some of your stuff on here too (Minnie's old clothes or collars, etc)


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Katie 18 said:


> Wow Bella's Mom that's a cool idea...I'd never even heard of that before.
> You're full of great ideas
> 
> I don't really have any ideas, sorry.
> ...


Yep! Look up Sky Bus or Air Bus on Google. It's pretty good deal.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If you have dog breed figurines I know they sale very well on ebay. You could maybe hit some yard sales and flea markets and find really cheap ones I found some for 50 cents the other day.

Also you might could find something that you own that may be pricey that other people may want and find a local convenience store or other public store that would allow you to raffle it off. Baskets are a big thing her for raffling off. You could see if your family and friends would all buy something towards the basket and then raffle the basket off. Some ideas for baskets are: Cleaning baskets (products for cleaning ones house) Maybe a basket full of doggie things like what you are trying to sell on ebay, maybe a vets office would let you put one together and help you raffle it off there? Our local rescues raffle off baskets like this pretty often.

You could get a group of friends together and have a car wash, or bake sale for some extra cash?

Good Luck


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

are you particularly good at something? baking ect? a bake sale is a great idea.

another idea...now that the fall is comming in im sure lots of older people would be more than willing to pay your for some prefall yard work, weed pulling, some light pruning, leaf raking and mowing of the lawn...

how about dog walking?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Have you tried selling some clothes? Not sure if you have a store that buys used but in good condition clothes. We have a place down here called Plato's Closet that buys clothes and I've gotten some pretty good money selling stuff to them! Goodluck, I hope you figure out a way to make some money!

edited to add a link to platoscloset.. they have a search so maybe theres one in your area.. I've gotten over a 100 dollars just cleaning out my closet. it was great bc usually I'd just take it to a donation box and not get anything for it. and they take other things than just clothes, like shoes and some other stuff listed on the site

http://www.platoscloset.com/


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

How about those online surveys? There are a bunch that pay you for taking them.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Katie said:


> Have you tried selling some clothes? Not sure if you have a store that buys used but in good condition clothes. We have a place down here called Plato's Closet that buys clothes and I've gotten some pretty good money selling stuff to them! Goodluck, I hope you figure out a way to make some money!



Oooh! Good idea, I hadnt even thought of Consignment shops


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you have a job? If I were in your situation, I'd try to get a couple of jobs to raise money. Maybe you could find a waitressing job- that would be a way to make some fast money.


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Why are you moving to England? Online surveys is a great idea. How about baby or dog sitting? Or housesitting while neighbors are on vacation... bring in the mail, water plants, check on the house twice a day.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

would you be able to sell your pc as it wont work in the uk!!!!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Good idea Freedomchis. I never thought of that! Fran.


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

Tiny

I just sent you a pm about fostering Minnie if it has to come to that.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

another idea is mystery shopping

any news on getting some extra cash?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

check my siggie !!! also i updated the first page.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

great to see your ticker moving


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I forgot to look til you said that!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Woohoo you raised some money  

So you're leaving on Monday or you have to have the money by then ? What's your backup plan ? Also can you postpone your move for a month to get the money together ?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

thats great tiny dog luver 
well done


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

well I can only do 1 of 2 things.

1. scrimp save and hope to get the money by monday

2. im not sure whether to have minnie fostered by this lady I know really well and send for minnie once im home,it will take me a couple of weeks.

im not sure if it is realistic to expect to have 850 by monday, plus have raised 65 for the health certifcate plus 2 days before do the tick and worms thing[ btw does anybody know if she needs to see a vet for that? but im selling everything I own, if I end up going home with just the clothes off my back then ill do that. my friend tammy said she would chip in.ive got to fax back the customs thing form for her.I just dont know what to do, if i spend more money on her health certifcate and tick. worms thing and find I dont have enough money to take her it would be awful.im wondering if its a bad thing to let the lady adopt minnie and find another chi when i get home, i saw some on admart etc.. for around 250-300 pounds. *sigh* am i being fair to her?? so hard.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Is that something you feel ok doing ? I can't imagine giving up 1 of mine then to get another. Is it possible you'll be in a better financial situation when you get there ? And will the foster mom be willing to do all it takes to get her to you ? I would do everything I could do to get her if I were you but the question really is will you have the money to do so pretty quickly after your arrival.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I hate to say it, but if you can't get a loan have you checked into a cash advance place? Fee's are crazy but If I had no other option I'd do it.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

I know I couldnt give her up, ill just have to hope. ill give it until sunday afternoon,if I havent raised the majority of the money then ill get her "fostered" by the lady I know , and ill get her to ship minnie to me.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I wouldnt trust the ads on admart most of the cheaper chihuahuas are scams!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

how so? just wondering


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

usually they advertise a really low price and saying they are in some part of the uk and when u email them to find out more, they say that are located in africa or somewhere similar and u need to send money to get the pup shipped to u - there is no chi its just a scam to get u to send them money

- ive seen a few chis at £450/500 price recently usually they are £800+ tho


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

*Why?*

So, you never did tell us why you are going? And why do you have to leave by Monday? If you do get another chi, I think you should have money set aside first for vet care and such before getting it. 

Do you have a place to live when you get there?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im going because ive had enough of america etc... my plane ticket is booked for then, yeah ill be living with my parents until i get my own place, they said i can bring my chi.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm sorry if you posted this and i missed it but how come it costs so much to bring minnie? i've never flown an animal out of the country before so i don't know if you can do this, but i know with some airlines you can bring small animal carriers with you and keep them under your seat when you fly. that's what my sis did with her cat.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

You never answered my question either... do you have a job? Couldn't you run around and do a ton of odd jobs this weekend (mowing lawns, going door to door to do cleaning/odd jobs)? I know that if a neighbor told me what you are telling us, I would find something that they could do to make some money.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

i dont really have work, i live on a busy main st in a hotel. I wish I lived in surburbia but no where near. ill keep trying though.xxxx


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I wouldn't do the check cashing place loans. Those places are like shark-tanks and feed on the desperate. The fees to pay back the loans are outrageous. I thought that small pets were allowed in under-seat carriers, etc, too.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you a student? You could always get a lower limit, lower interest credit card. Or just get a credit card through your bank.

Also, could you look into getting a loan from your bank?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

^^^^^ no to all.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Why can't you get a credit card?

At this point, I would be doing anything I could to bring my dogs with me... or I wouldn't move at all.

Do you have a car? A computer? Dog clothes? Dog collars? A watch? Jewelry? Camera? Cellphone? Ebay is a great resource for selling things...


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

have you checked with your airline about under the seat carriers?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

ok heres whats going on 

im selling everything i own
ive put ads on craigslist
people are getting back to me
please dont ask me about credit cards,bank loans its a no go end of
please dont ask me about under the seat etc that no go end of.

im feeling a bit like im being told off here when being given some of these suggestions and im doing everything i can, im not sure if i want this thread to continue ive got lots of ideas so far and i think thats enough.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i really don't think anyone told you off everyone is just trying to give you suggestions. i think there were so many questions because we were trying to find out your situation. sorry if you saw it differently


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

It didn't appear to me that anyone was chastising you or telling you off. You posted a desperation thread about your situation. Some of us wondered about your current lifestyle and why you needed to go overseas and what your plans were for the future. Nothing wrong with that! And most of us gave you suggestions to help.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im sorry im just a sensitive at the moment.Hopefully fingers crossed some people will come tonight or tommorow to look at some stuff. im going to call my grandmother tonight,[ it will be morning where she is ,time difference] I think she was going to contribute 200 dollars. im getting there, hopefully with prayers and miracles ill succeed.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

You came here asking for suggestions, thus everyone has given suggestions and have been very helpful. If you didn't want people to give ideas and ask questions, then you shouldn't have created this thread.

I appologize for caring about Minnie and your situation and trying to help. I know that if I had 3 days to raise money, I'd be doing everything that I could and asking for all of the help that I could get. You've turned down almost every idea that was given to you. 

What I don't understand is why you waited until the last 4 days to figure this all out when you knew for months that you were moving. Doesn't the pet passport take 6 months from start to finish? In that time you should have been saving money. You are blaming everyone else, when Minnie is your personal responsibility. And then you are talking about leaving her here in the US and spending hundreds of dollars on another chi once you get to the UK... 

You've got me wondering if you truly care about Minnie, or if the lack of responsibility on your end is just a cop out. Everyone has been really nice and helpful about your situation, and you just don't seem to care. You're just jumping on everyone and that's not right


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Easy there. As I recall, Tiny-dog-luverr has been saving money and planning for some time for this trip, but her pup had several unplanned trips to the vet recently which depleted her savings. She may have been running on the edge, but don't we all at one time or another?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i'm glad you've got some money together and i really hope everything works out and you'll be able to take minnie with you when you go. keep us updated on your progress and good luck selling your stuff!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

*steps on soapbox*




~*Jessie*~ said:


> You came here asking for suggestions, thus everyone has given suggestions and have been very helpful. If you didn't want people to give ideas and ask questions, then you shouldn't have created this thread.(



[ yes they have been very helpful and ive noted and acted upon quite a few suggestions and have raised some money actually.what i dont want my dear is people like you with your pre concieved notions and accuastions.]



~*Jessie*~ said:


> I appologize for caring about Minnie and your situation and trying to help. I know that if I had 3 days to raise money, I'd be doing everything that I could and asking for all of the help that I could get. You've turned down almost every idea that was given to you..


[ um may i ask what exactly and which ideas ive turned down???? does it not occur to you that not all the ideas are feasible does it????? im sorry im not a student im sorry that im not able to get a credit card or ask for a bank loan im obvoiously not as well off as you to ensure those things i dont have good credit like you do. Im sorry that i cant hold a outdoor yard sale!!!! despite the fact that ive actually been holding an indoor one!!!!! placing ads all over the place!!!!]



~*Jessie*~ said:


> What I don't understand is why you waited until the last 4 days to figure this all out when you knew for months that you were moving. Doesn't the pet passport take 6 months from start to finish? In that time you should have been saving money. You are blaming everyone else, when Minnie is your personal responsibility. And then you are talking about leaving her here in the US and spending hundreds of dollars on another chi once you get to the UK...



[ oohhhh so becuase ive posted in the last 4 days about ideas i suddenly havent bothered to save for the last 6 months????? yes the pet passport takes 6 months from start to finfish. oh wow you are correct!!!! over 1 thing!!!! whoop!!!!. you think i havent been saving money???? oh but you forgot about the fact that minnie got really sick in the last month so i had to dip into her fund!!!! delepting most of what was in it since im not rich and successful as you must be!!!!! blaming who???? i was going to "foster" her and have her sent to me. a new chi was the for the future when my get my "possible" inhertiance!!!! wow all these facts coming out!!! amazing what you know when you dont form an opinion before knowing isnt it!!!!.]




~*Jessie*~ said:


> You've got me wondering if you truly care about Minnie, or if the lack of responsibility on your end is just a cop out. Everyone has been really nice and helpful about your situation, and you just don't seem to care. You're just jumping on everyone and that's not right



[everyone has been really nice yes i agree. then wonder on i dotn care whether you think i care for minnie or not. its not caring for is it though if i left her in safe and caring enviroement until i send for her. thojats sooo uncaring!!!its uncaring that i took her to the vet twice this month and dipped into her funds. soo uncaring. The fact that broke down today and bawled my eyes out knowing I might not see her for a weeks? but then I dont care do i.]

soo.. i end this to ask you to please leave your pre concieved notions for someone else. You knew NOTHING about me or my situation. since your intent on attacking me il explain it to you so in futurre you wont form opinions before getting the facts straight[ as above] but your not jumping on me are you jessie pot calling the kettle black? if you dont like my thread please leave it alone and stop sabtoging it and throwing horrible accuastions I dont want another thread locked on account of 1 person again who cant play nice. *breathes and steps off soapbox*


The end.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Try not to get too upset Tiny! I think more or less everything that could be suggested, has been, so I just wish you good luck. I'm sure you will do whatever is right for Minnie. You obviously love her very much! Sometimes, you know, it is kinder to let a dog go! I know you have considered this already and, if things don't work out with funding, you might give it further thought. Please don't think I am being unkind in any way. I really am trying to support you. Honestly!!!

Please update us. I've got my fingers crossed that things work out right for you and Minnie! 

Fran


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

tiny said she wasn't sure she wanted this thread to continue and had apologized because she is very sensitive at the moment, so let's leave it at that okay :wink:


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

lebecron said:


> Try not to get too upset Tiny! I think more or less everything that could be suggested, has been, so I just wish you good luck. I'm sure you will do whatever is right for Minnie. You obviously love her very much! Sometimes, you know, it is kinder to let a dog go! I know you have considered this already and, if things don't work out with funding, you might give it further thought. Please don't think I am being unkind in any way. I really am trying to support you. Honestly!!!
> 
> Please update us. I've got my fingers crossed that things work out right for you and Minnie!
> 
> Fran



*blush* thats ok hun, there might be a ray of light after all, my aunty has just heard about all this, and shes a huge dog lover, I totally forgot about her since I rarely see her and shes abroad in belguim where some of my familty live and I think she is going to send the majority of minnies ticket. whoop!!!!. so everyone please pray and keep your fingers crossed that she does it. today ive got to go and do minnies tick/worm thing.


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Great news! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

That is wonderful, bless her heart.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, you need an auntie like that. I have my fingers crossed that she'll come through for you and Minnie.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Fingers crossed tightly!!! Keep us updated. Hope everything works out okay for you and Minnie. Your Auntie sounds a lovely lady! Good luck


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats good news.........now im worrying how she will get the money to you before monday, or can she book and buy the ticket by phone and you just go to the airport to pick it up?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

well yeah its going to be an agonising night until I find out. Is there a western union in belguim? antwerp area? then my aunty/gran etc.. can send it thru that. im so worried. The good thing is the lady I know said she would "foster" minnie although she can give her lots of attention like I do, she will have 2 maltese terriers and a bearded collie to play with [ hope they will get along] it would only be a for a couple of weeks, shes happy to do the health certifcate thing and the tick/worms thing and put minnie on the plane! btw cna that happen? can someone other than the owner of the dog put minnie on the plane?? all the paperwork so far is in my name. *worrys*


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I found this site............

http://www.westernunion.com/info/selectCountry.asp


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> *blush* thats ok hun, there might be a ray of light after all, my aunty has just heard about all this, and shes a huge dog lover, I totally forgot about her since I rarely see her and shes abroad in belguim where some of my familty live and I think she is going to send the majority of minnies ticket. whoop!!!!. so everyone please pray and keep your fingers crossed that she does it. today ive got to go and do minnies tick/worm thing.


Great wonderful fabulous news  I'm saying a prayer for you & Minnie ((hugs))


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

I know dogs that small can fly under their owners seat when their accompanying a person. But where do they end up when they have to travel alone?? In the belly of the plane???


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

And...........in UK we are NOT allowed to fly them under the seat, does that apply to incoming flights to UK from other countries?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

^^^^^ Yes especially usa to the uk , I forgot why, i did ask the world cargo why and I forgot the reason. * blushes* Im still not understanding why they charge an arm and a leg, I think it was taxes and something both the usa and the uk. so it really adds up. I once asked how much it would be to sail minnie home with the qe2 and that was in the thousands!!!!! rolf!!!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i imagine its because we have such strict quarantine rules that animals are not allowed to travel inside the cabin on entry to the UK incase they had a condition that quarantine protects against


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I am pleased we have quarrantine regs that has kept us clean from Rabies but what i dont understand is if a pet HAS had its pet passport and jabs, tests, papers etc why cant they fly in the cabin then?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree sullysmum I thought that was the purpose of the passport & everything to make sure the pet is free of anything


----------



## lauragrace (Apr 13, 2006)

Minnie's mom: You have a REAL attitude problem. You should have been prepared for your trip by now regardless of unplanned visits to the vet. A dog is a living creature. If you don't have pet health insurance you should have had money in the bank to cover her expenses. You are right. . . we know NOTHING about you and your situation EXCEPT that you're a brat who can't handle your own responsibilities. Grow up girl.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

^^^^ um hello it is YOU who has an attitude problem im reporting you to the mods for trouble making , you really have no life do you??? than to come in into my thread and harrass me how very sad you are I pity you seriously!!!!!

mods? can we lock this thread there are some very negative/nasty person/persons here who just cannot restrain themselves from causing trouble and I think its run its cause. thank you to all who have contributed who have been friendly and helpful which is what this forum is about and im sorry it is spolied due to people who just have to be nasty.


----------

